# Performatrin Ultra Kibbles?



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Any thoughts on Performatrin's grain free kibble? (I couldn't find any previous topics in my search).... 
The protein is higher... but in a mix?? I've switched my cats to this food and it seems to be very good for them, and it works with all life stages for cats... was going to add some to my mix to see what the pickypoo Annie thinks of it... 


Guaranteed Analysis:
NUTRIENT 
Crude Protein 40.0% min 
Crude Fat 18.0% min 
Crude Fiber 3.0% max 
Moisture 10.0% max 
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg min 
Vitamin C* 50 mg/kg 
Lutien* 5mg/kg min 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.20% min 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.52% min 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)* 0.15% min 
Live Lactic Acid Producing Microorganisms
(L. Acidophilus, L. Caesi, S. Faecium)* 250 million CFU/kg min 


Ingredient list:
Deboned Turkey 
Duck Meal 
Chicken Meal 
Egg Product 
Salmon Meal 
Potato 
Peas 
Potato Protein 
Chicken Fat stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E) 
Vegetable Pomace (Tomato, Carrot, Celery, Beet, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach) 
Natural Flavor 
Cultured Yeast 
Whole Fresh Sweet Potato 
Pumpkin 
Whole Cranberries 
Cranberry Extract 
Whole Blueberries 
Sea Salt 
Chicory Root Extract 
Lecithin 
Choline Chloride 
Alfalfa Juice Concentrate 
Dried Kelp 
L-Carnitine 
Fresh Spinach 
Fresh Whole Blackberries 
Dried Yeast 
Taurine 
Rosemary Extract 
Marigold Extract 
Yucca Schidigera Extract 
Spirulina 
Green Tea Extract 
Ascorbyl Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C) 
Lactobacillus Acidophilus 
Lactobacillus Casei 
Bifidobacterium Bifidium 
Streptococcus Faecium 
Zinc Proteinate (source of Chelated Zinc) 
Iron Proteinate (source of Chelated Iron) 
Vitamin E Supplement 
Manganese Proteinate (source of Chelated Manganese) 
Copper Proteinate (source of Chelated Copper) 
Vitamin A Supplement 
Niacin 
Thiamine Hydrochloride 
Riboflavin 
Vitamin D3 Supplement 
Calcium Pantothenate 
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride 
Inositol 
Vitamin B12 Supplement 
Folic Acid 
Biotin 
Calcium Iodide 
Selenium Selenite


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

ingredient looks fine but the protein seems higher than their usual requirement?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Protein and fat are both on the high side, but in a mix I think it'd be fine! The ingredients are definitely good to go.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It'd be fine in a mix, yes. If the protein is a little higher than the suggested (30-35%) it's not a big deal for a healthy adult hedgehog, but since the fat in this one is also high, be mindful of that with whatever you choose to mix it with. If you're only combining it with one other food, for instance, that would have to be 10% or less to keep the overall fat content in the appropriate range. With two additional foods you have more flexibility. Just calculate the total of the mix by finding the average (assuming you use equal portions of each). If you combine this with a 10% fat foot, that gives you 14% in total, which could be fine or could be too high depending on the individual. Just be prepared to tweak the mix as necessary for your hog's needs.


----------

